# 12V Tv



## Aaron_TransitVan (Apr 7, 2008)

Where can i get a decent 12v tv from?

Ebays not very clear and im having trouble elsewhere.


----------



## Lumpy (Apr 7, 2008)

*12 Volt Tv's*

There are loads to choose from most of them from Motorhome/Caravan suppliers some on ebay and there are other online to.

http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=12+volt+tv+sales&meta=

google search using the words *12* *volt* and *TV*

Top of the range TV's you have the Avetek's (£400-£500) and Akura's (£300-£400) both do 19" wide screen and 17's the average is 15in LCD's which start from £200 then you have the options of choosing a built in DVD and or DVB-T (digitial TV) or free view.

Good Luck


----------



## Graham Hadfield (Apr 7, 2008)

We bought One of These from Maplins. Analogue and digital (Freeview) in the same set. 10 inch screen is ample for our small van.

Graham


----------



## Aaron_TransitVan (Apr 7, 2008)

Lumpy said:


> There are loads to choose from most of them from Motorhome/Caravan suppliers some on ebay and there are other online to.
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=12+volt+tv+sales&meta=
> 
> ...



Thanx but welllllllllllllll over my budget ha


----------



## stevek (Apr 7, 2008)

Have you tried an adaptor which plugs into your ciggy lighter and which you plug a normal 240V into the back of it?Woolies were selling these for £15 before Xmas.They normally retail at £30. A normal portable can then be used.


----------



## Aaron_TransitVan (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanx

Im toying with installing a leisure battery set up now so shouldnt be a problem


----------



## Don (Apr 7, 2008)

ONN​ASDA's own make Flat screen LCD ranging from 15" to 38" all 12 volt but sold with a 230v transformer. Just leave the transformer at home and use it as a 12 v. Mine cost £115 for the 17".

Don


----------



## Don (Apr 7, 2008)

ONN​ASDA's own make Flat screen LCD ranging from 15" to 38" all 12 volt but sold with a 230v transformer. Just leave the transformer at home and use it as a 12 v. Mine cost £115 for the 17".

Don


----------



## Aaron_TransitVan (Apr 8, 2008)

Ah that sounds good, ok ill check it out.

Summat a bt dodgy but can u take a plug of a wire, and then just connect the wires straight to the battery using croc clips or sumthing.


----------



## Don (Apr 8, 2008)

Aaron_TransitVan said:


> Ah that sounds good, ok ill check it out.
> 
> Summat a bt dodgy but can u take a plug of a wire, and then just connect the wires straight to the battery using croc clips or sumthing.



Me, I wouldnt, but if you do, make sure you disconnect from the battery before yo start engine as the sudden power peak can fry the tv.
I use a 12 volt stabeliser, keeps things at a steady 12 volt.
got it from Maplin.

Don


----------



## Nosha (Apr 10, 2008)

COMET!!!!!!!!! Their Kenmark up to 15" run on 12v power supplies, once you get to 17" it has a mains cable strainght into the back.

I paid £149 for 15" LCD + DVD player, or you could have bought the 15" TV for £109!


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Apr 11, 2008)

Aaron_TransitVan said:


> Thanx
> 
> Im toying with installing a leisure battery set up now so shouldnt be a problem




You should definitely have a Leisure battery fitted. Running off your vehicle battery is a sure recipe for disaster.
I'm not sure what sort of Transit you have, but the Mk2 and 3 had a tray made specially for the engine bay so that you could fit a second battery.
Also take note of Don's remarks about fitting a voltage stabiliser and also not coming direct off the batteries


----------



## Don (Apr 13, 2008)

Nosha said:


> COMET!!!!!!!!! Their Kenmark up to 15" run on 12v power supplies, once you get to 17" it has a mains cable strainght into the back.
> 
> I paid £149 for 15" LCD + DVD player, or you could have bought the 15" TV for £109!



I bought my daughter a 28" from Tesco 12 volt with transformer with Freeview and DVD player all for £199. Nice bit of kit but may be a bit overpowering in my diddy van.

Don


----------



## christine (Apr 14, 2008)

Just bought an Alba 15 in. lcd from Ebay, £77 including postage. Just make sure the televisions come wth a power pack rather than plugging staight into the mains. Ask the sellers.


----------



## Aaron_TransitVan (Apr 15, 2008)

Anyone got any links because im still having trouble finding 12 volt TV's

Fanx


----------



## christine (Apr 15, 2008)

Put lcd television into ebay (we put 15 ins.) Read all the info on relevant ones and if they don't say whether they come with power pack, ask seller. Hitchens have a couple of new ones, Mogen, that are both run from 12v power packs.

We actually went into shops and had a look at the back of tv.s to see what they ran from and then took model numbers. Then we looked on bay for those models. Be careful, though, you can end up paying nearly as much for a secondhand one as a ew one.


----------



## Don (Apr 15, 2008)

Do you not have an ASDA or TESCO Store around Swindon?

Don


----------



## Aaron_TransitVan (Apr 17, 2008)

I live in the stickS HA

I understand now, so what u are saying is that the lead comes out of the TV into a black box, then what u would do would connect a 2 pin lead to a plug to convert it?

So do i just cut the lead b4 the box and fix it up like that?


----------



## Don (Apr 17, 2008)

On Mine a ONN from ASDA HAs a small 4 pin Din plug socket this is where the small plug with the 230 volt box and the 3 pin plug fits and also the same style din plug with the 12 volt plug for 12 volt use.
2 leads provided.
No requirement to cut anything.
Not very clear is it ?

Don


----------



## Aaron_TransitVan (Apr 18, 2008)

So it has the 12v cigarrette plug with it then?


----------



## Aaron_TransitVan (Apr 18, 2008)

Sorry if i seem a bit dim, just cant get my head around it ha.

I just want a 12v tv to use in my van, the one u are on about i looked at in Asda and would be perfect, couldnt look in the box.

So it comes with a normal house plug and a 12v cigarrette lighter plug?


----------



## Don (Apr 18, 2008)

If It doesnt, then go to maplin and tell them what you want as you should not connect direct to your battery. People may say yes you can, but for the safety of your wallet, dont.


----------



## Aaron_TransitVan (Apr 18, 2008)

Did ures come with the lead?


----------



## Belgian (Apr 18, 2008)

*TV on laptop*

If I want I can use my laptop for watching TV,(it is a Medion from Aldi) only have a disk and decoder fitted. But really I don't miss TV on my way. It is only sorrow, violence and misery nowadays you are getting through. When the weather is too bad we read a book (and/or have a drink) or watch a DVD.
But everebody his own way.


----------



## Don (Apr 18, 2008)

Aaron_TransitVan said:


> Did ures come with the lead?



Cant honestly remember as I have a 12 v stabeliser to run tv and 230 v box is at home as I dont connect to mains in van.

Don


----------



## Aaron_TransitVan (Apr 21, 2008)

Where can i get the Stabiliser?


----------



## Don (Apr 21, 2008)

Don said:


> If It doesnt, then go to maplin and tell them what you want as you should not connect direct to your battery. People may say yes you can, but for the safety of your wallet, dont.



Stop been so lazy and read the thread properly.

Don


----------



## Aaron_TransitVan (Apr 21, 2008)

http://www.lidl.co.uk/uk/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20080424.p.Portable_Satellite_Receiver.ar6

Thinking about getting this, could be worth it?


----------



## Aaron_TransitVan (Apr 25, 2008)

http://www.wedodigital.co.uk/product/2041/-vason-150-portable-freeview-tv--dvd-player/vas-dvd150b/

Got that one in the end, got everything built in.

Where can i get a digital booster ariel from?

Cheers for ure halp all


----------

